
What will cheap gas do to electric cars? - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/27/10828534/cheap-gas-electric-cars
======
Outdoorsman
What it is likely to do is make stockholders question the short and long-term
strategies of R&D in companies invested (even if only in a subsidiary role) in
electrics and hybrids...

Important will be the wherewithal to financially ride out the oil glut,
essentially buying time until electrics and hybrids fully return to consumer
radar...

Bad times for the oil industry:

US--through fracking, producing record amounts...>oversupply China slowing
down...less demand, >oversupply... OPEC refusing to lower
output...>oversupply... Iran released from sanctions...>oversupply... Russia,
oil dependent economy, forced to sell...>oversupply

Uncertain times...

------
Spooky23
You buy an electric car because you want an electric car. If you wanted to
save money, you'd buy a Honda Fit.

If you're already willing to pay a $10k+ premium, another $3-5k in fuel
savings shouldn't be a problem.

